# Canon Rebel question



## SwordlessSamurai (Mar 28, 2012)

Hello ...

I just switched from a Pentax K-X to a Canon Rebel T3i and I am having serious problems with the layout. Can anyone tell me how I can move the pointer on the exposure compensation bar? I am moving the exposure up and down and that bar does not seem to have a moving pointer anywhere. Is there a lock that has to be released for that to work? 

Thanks in advance for your help.


Cheers -

Ss


----------



## Demers18 (Mar 28, 2012)

I would highly recommend to read your manual as it is very clearly explained in there. I used to have one.
You may even learn a thing or two while you're at it


----------



## hukim0531 (Mar 29, 2012)

Press and hold the Av button near upper right corner of the LCD screen while using the scroll wheel at the top if I remember correctly.


----------



## pgriz (Mar 29, 2012)

Pg.19 of manual, center of page, to right of screen, labelled Av.
Pg. 103 of manual, how to use.
If you lost the manual, download it from here: http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/0/0300004720/01/eosrt3i-eos600d-im-en.pdf


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 29, 2012)

Need more information.

Are you changing the exposure compensation, or are you just changing one of the exposure variables?  What mode is the camera in?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 29, 2012)

Man.. I dont miss 1 wheel system


----------

